# Hello Guys!



## TwilightandAndy (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello from Los Angeles!  
I've been following this forum for a couple weeks now, and I _just_ got my kittens yesterday, so I thought, "What the heck? Maybe I'll just register!"

I'll talk to you guys soon!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! We'd love to see pics of your new kitties. Congrats on joining the ranks of cat owners


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

how fun  new kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It's great to have you here, would love pictures when you get a chance


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and have fun posting!


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome!!!

Looking forward to seeing your kitties!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! You must be overjoyed! It's exciting to get a new pet. I'm so glad you have joined us. I hope you'll soon post details and pictures! Enjoy!


----------

